# Failed fuel injectors



## GOTGTO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bad gas tank (was: Failed fuel injectors)*

Did I manage to set some sort of record here? I mean, my 04 needs new fuel injectors at 8500 miles! Yikes! I haven't gotten details on how/why they failed, but I'll try to get more info out of the dealer. I hope this isn't a common thing. Any other similar sob stories?

And to think, I got rid of my used S4 and used RX7 to try to get into a new, more reliable car. This is not a good start...Hopefully it gets fixed right the first time.


----------



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

*Injectors*

Were you experiencing any kind of problems with your car? Some dealers have been known to destroy a perfectly healthy car!


----------



## GOTGTO (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, I was definitely experiencing problems! It was not just the dealer doing this for their benefit. Following a run through 1st and 2nd gears, it started running real rough and was popping a lot out of the exhaust, which I presume was the larger fuel droplets burning off. The check engine light started alternating between steady and flashing, which I guess was due to multiple codes. It was down a lot of power too. I could barely back it up on a slight incline.

They ended up replacing the injectors on two cylinders, a coil, and a spark plug. I picked it up last night and it is running good as new. Key Pontiac in Bethlehem, PA seems to have done a good job on it. I just hope the catalytic converter life isn't shortened due to the unburned fuel...But I believe that would have a longer warranty on it than the standard 3/36.

Brad


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

The flashing light means it is catylist damaging. I dont see why they replaced 
the coil that was probly them guessing at what was wronge then they found out it was the injectors and the injectors fouled the plug.Your converters are covered under a 8/80.


----------



## GOTGTO (Mar 25, 2005)

I too can see that the plug got fouled, but the coil does confound me. Good to hear that the warranty is longer on the converter...BECAUSE, after about 50 miles of it running right, it has gone back to broken again. Same rough running and alternating steady/flashing check engine light. Freaking wonderful...The dealer will be getting another call Monday to get it in. I've got a long road trip in a couple of weeks, so they better get the issues solved for good. Don't really want to go car shopping already!

Brad


----------



## GOTGTO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Update*

Well, after the GTO has been in the shop 3 full days, they are still working on it. After saying the #7 injector has failed again, they have traced the problem to "rust on the inside of the gas tank". A new tank is expected arrive tomorrow. I still can't figure out how the rust would get past the "lifetime" fuel filter and damage the injectors. Key is looking into that further. Right now the repair consists of all new injectors (possibly--could be 10 total when all is said and done), cleaned fuel rail, cleaned fuel lines (I presume), new fuel pump/filter assembly, new gas tank, a plug, a coil, 6 full days of time in the shop, and 4 days of rental car coverage. Yowzah! Just glad I am not paying the bill. That could be a doozy! This kind of investment in a house is called building equity...

I feel better, but the rust past the filter issue doesn't sit well with me. I hope they get it squared away, but my confidence is not all there. I will absolutely give them their fair chance and benefit of the doubt though. Thankfully, I am quite patient, and a mechanical engineering background helps. 

Anyone else go through anything even remotely like this??? I hope not.

Brad


----------

